# Are these okay to eat?



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I was recently told that grit is OKAY for birds in good amounts. I don't want to give my birds grit. But when I take them into the screened patio( which has stone tiles with tiny rocks in between) they smush and then eat the tiny little rocks. Also when I am not looking they eat some dirt too! Is this okay? I know dirt has bacteria and such, and that's why I don't let them eat it( even though they do) and same with rocks. Are the rocks okay?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28367&highlight=grit&page=2
read the very last post on page two by tielfan....it has a lot of good info on grit. Remember that tiels are foragers in the wild, so they may not actually be eating the dirt and rocks but foraging through them for food.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

No, they are eating them! I see them crack them up and then stand up and go nom nom nom!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If its just rocks, and they've been doing this for a while with no ill affects it obviously hasn't hurt them yet but I wouldn't let them on the ground anymore if they're going to do that. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sand soil and rocks are sources of minerals. Many birds will seek grit like substances because it can provide a surface area for digestive enzymes to work more effectively during digestion and nutrient absorption.

*IF* the eating of this is in excess due to the bird not wanting to stop eating it then health and diet need to be addressed. Ity could be as simple as a mineral defeciency to health issues of the liver, pancreas, and/or kidneys.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I was recently told that grit is OKAY for birds in good amounts.*

LOL....please re-read what I PM'd you (below)
------------------------------------------
Grit is fine and an excellent source of minerals that may not be in the diet. Like anything offered to birds aside from their main diet, offer it in moderation.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Not it is not excessive, it seems in good amounts. Every now and then they will take a little bite and continue playing. Is the dirt okay to eat? Not so sure because of all the bacteria, even though it is on the rocks too.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

As long as the dirt is not treated with pesticides, herbicides or fertilizer, I'd say it would be safe for them to eat. My birds are outside for the summer and they eat dirt all the time. If it bothers you you could spread shavings over the dirt.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

No pesticides! Okay, so dirt and rocks are okay! My problem is solved, thanks guys!


----------

